# Your Broadband Modem Is Experiencing Connectivity Issues



## Shane_D_Gray (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't exactly know what I need to specify in order to receive help with this problem, but I'll give it a go.

I've tried unplugging and turning off my modem to no avail. I have a main pc, and there are two laptops connected to the network in which the main pc is also connected to. The main pc has an internet connection, but neither of the two laptops can connect. I've tried several things said on many websites but I just cant get the issue fixed.

If you need any more information just ask and I will be more than happy to supply as this problem is really bugging me.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## btop (Jun 10, 2011)

Please post the results of ipconfig /all from all three computers.


----------



## Shane_D_Gray (Jun 23, 2011)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Steph-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-E6-BA-04-15-C5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9d66:23c5:f3b:5288%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 74.128.156.163(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 23, 2011 4:45:15 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 24, 2011 4:45:15 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 74.128.152.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 74.128.18.196
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890776
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-31-B7-6F-90-E6-BA-04-15-C5

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 74.128.17.114
74.128.19.102
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FB4DF66A-4FCD-4402-9A10-30418DCEBE9A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:18cc:14d8:b57f:635c(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::18cc:14d8:b57f:635c%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4a80:9ca3::4a80:9ca3(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 74.128.17.114
 74.128.19.102
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled






That's from the main computer.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ShaneGray-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : DW1520 Wireless-N WLAN Half-Mini Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-CB-38-54-77-23
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c9c1:fe84:5975:bd7d%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 23, 2011 4:55:57 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 24, 2011 4:55:58 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 247515960
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-95-07-2B-5C-26-0A-1E-B2-52

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Contro
ller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-26-0A-1E-B2-52
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C4FA6131-167E-400F-9B5F-9D09DC14E7F6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes





That one is from my personal laptop. I can't access my fiance's laptop presently, so I imagine I'll post that tomorrow.


----------



## btop (Jun 10, 2011)

I think I have seen enough to find your problem. We will need to change how the equipment is connected.

These are general steps and assume that you are using a standalone router and a standalone modem. If you are using a modem/router, your steps will be slightly different. Your ports may be labeled differently. Refer to the documentation that came with your equipment for assistance. Reply here if you need more; we'll help.


 Unplug your modem to turn it off.
 Connect an ethernet cable from your modem into the WAN port of your router.
 Connect another cable from a numbered LAN port on your router into the back of your PC.
 Turn on your modem and router
 When all lights on your modem and router as lit as they should be (refer to their user manual to determine this) reboot your PC.
 Reconnect your laptop computers to the wireless network as you did before.


----------



## Shane_D_Gray (Jun 23, 2011)

In all honestly, I have no idea if it's stand alone or not. I have two boxes in which I assumed one was the router and one was the modem. One box is the router, being a Netgear RangeMax Wireless Router WPN824 v2.
The other one is an insight communications Arris Touchstone Telephony Modem.


----------



## Shane_D_Gray (Jun 23, 2011)

Is there any way I can get a physical representation of, or at least detailed pertaining to relevance copy of the instructions?


----------



## btop (Jun 10, 2011)

What about the instructions that came with your modem or router? Or you might find one by Googling it. That's how I'd find one.


----------



## Shane_D_Gray (Jun 23, 2011)

I guess that works. It just doesn't quite seem like a common problem. It's worked fine for years.


----------

